# USB Keyboard & Mouse problem

## Mucka_

I've just bought new usb wireless keyboard and mouse (one nano receiver for both) and only mouse is working after plug receiver, no idea why, checked on windows but on other machine, works fine. 

```
[21:22:13] root /usr/src/linux lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 03f0:231d Hewlett-Packard 4 GB Flash Drive

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 03f0:251d Hewlett-Packard Gobi 2000 Wireless Modem

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 05c8:0403 Cheng Uei Precision Industry Co., Ltd (Foxlink) Webcam

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 062a:3286 Creative Labs Nano Receiver [Sandstrom Laser Mouse SMWLL11]

```

```
[ 2827.231736] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0010

[ 2827.232078] hub 2-1:1.0: port 4, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[ 2827.336134] hub 2-1:1.0: debounce: port 4: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

[ 2827.347143] hub 2-1:1.0: port 4 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[ 2827.408991] usb 2-1.4: new full-speed USB device number 7 using ehci-pci

[ 2827.419999] hub 2-1:1.0: port 4 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[ 2827.493622] usb 2-1.4: ep0 maxpacket = 8

[ 2827.494626] usb 2-1.4: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[ 2827.494631] usb 2-1.4: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[ 2827.494883] usb 2-1.4: default language 0x0409

[ 2827.495800] usb 2-1.4: udev 7, busnum 2, minor = 134

[ 2827.495808] usb 2-1.4: New USB device found, idVendor=062a, idProduct=3286

[ 2827.495813] usb 2-1.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 2827.495818] usb 2-1.4: Product: 2.4G Keyboard Mouse

[ 2827.495823] usb 2-1.4: Manufacturer: MOSART Semi.

[ 2827.495980] usb 2-1.4: usb_probe_device

[ 2827.495984] usb 2-1.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 2827.496168] usb 2-1.4: adding 2-1.4:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 2827.496210] usbhid 2-1.4:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 2827.496213] usbhid 2-1.4:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 2827.497069] input: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Keyboard Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.4/2-1.4:1.0/input/input16

[ 2827.497088] usb 2-1.4: link qh8-0601/ffff880132914880 start 2 [1/2 us]

[ 2827.497159] hid-generic 0003:062A:3286.000B: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [MOSART Semi. 2.4G Keyboard Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.4/input0

[ 2827.497175] usb 2-1.4: adding 2-1.4:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[ 2827.497201] usbhid 2-1.4:1.1: usb_probe_interface

[ 2827.497203] usbhid 2-1.4:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 2827.498788] input: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Keyboard Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.4/2-1.4:1.1/input/input17

[ 2827.498802] usb 2-1.4: link qh4-0601/ffff88013291fa00 start 3 [1/2 us]

[ 2827.498895] usbhid 2-1.4:1.1: looking for a minor, starting at 96

[ 2827.498963] hid-generic 0003:062A:3286.000C: input,hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [MOSART Semi. 2.4G Keyboard Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.4/input1
```

I've checked kernel config, but did not find anything obvious, where i should look for the solution ?

----------

## Ion Silverbolt

Usually these wireless devices will run fine with just evdev. Did you try a different usb port? Sometimes front usb ports tend to behave oddly. Especially if there is a high voltage draw. (I have noticed on a couple of motherboards I have that usb hard drives tend to malfunction on front usb ports)

Either way, it's an easy possible solution to try.

----------

## Logicien

On the same motherboard, you can have USB1 and USB2 ports or more recently USB2 and USB3 ports. Choosing the same port version than the receiver USB version can help. You must have ohci, uhci, ehci and xhci support in the kernel to deal with all USB versions.

----------

